# Wanna Read? 2 - Non-CUP -



## Xioneer (Aug 19, 2008)

Kudos to Blotch...inspired by the online pages of DDoS...

In Oustralia...
It's a race - and a fight - against crime...3 days...135 miles...a small war of arms...And who's with you?
----------------------
"Any last words...?"
The gangland elimination of an inside double-crosser and betrayer starts a comfortable little world spinning for his closest relative...
"Word from the OCD - umm, that's the Organized Crime Division - is your brother was probably into the Bush Kin Gang deep and may have been feeling with them for a way out and clear...And they found this on his body during the autopsy. Was he into prospecting at all?"
A staggering fortune in phenominally rare rough gems is waiting to be rediscovered somewhere...
"Security is tight where they are known to be obtained. OCD suspects another find has been made secretly by the BKG and your brother was in on it. Do you think you can help us?"
She knows the clue, just so little about her now dead brother...
"I don't know. We weren't close. I doubt I can help much." "Let's see, shall we? You want to, right?" "I'll have to think about it..."
For the adventure, for the challenge, and for her brother, revenge...
"I'll do it!" "Good. That witness decided he was mistaken and the revision fits nicely with two of your brother's letters, so we have a start for you. You're going aways inland..."
She's already been marked for close observation by both sides...
"Not to alarm you, but you're being followed..." 'Gee, thanks...' "As long as you're driving it's we..."
And the action's getting hotter as she and her running mates are getting closer to the answers...
"He's being air'vac'ed in critical condition, headed for emergency surgery." "We have to abort this. Your career won't stand any more bullets flying at them..." "Abalone!"
But her new boyfriend won't quit on her or her fight...and she's loving every adrenaline-pumping minute...
"Are you serious? I wasn't joking when I said I'm an ex-ganger..." "I've never gambled like this before. I would've thought getting shot at would've turned me off." "Then what's it do?" "I feel full-throttled..."
It's all coming together and when it does, people are going to get hurt... when it all comes ripping apart...
"They don't belong here. Take 'em out..." "We have word from HQ. Appearantly the local sherrif has requested a special M team." "Shit. What broke loose?" "A small war..."
When it's organized crime you're playing against, you can't know who to distrust...or kill first...
"I never would have suspected..." "That's the idea and trust me, this is nothing..." "Murderer." "Here and there. It pays very well. I enjoyed you. Now cÃ¡io..." "I haven't been around much yet, but since he left us alive I feel I owe him a passing compliment...That was one hell of a rigged deck he played with us..."
And you can't be too careful or prepared...or too heavily armed...
"The sherrif don't have no deputies left and we got the edge only 'cause they're pinned." "I am so tempted to blow the whole works..." "Then I'll make the call for a go-ahead..."
They don't give a damn about life sentances, rules and danger...they had a plan going in to get out...
"Get the hell back or I'll blow her blonds all over you!" 'Dammit, dammit, dammit, of course they have a hostage insurance plan...'
The time to stall, bleed, sweat and cut deals is running away and the escape is due to be staged...
"Time is ripe, guys..." "What in hell's skies...? Droprid1! Run like hell and hit the dirt!" "It's like some nightmare. What am I doing this close to all this?" "I would guess you want to see him dead." "No, I want to kill him myself..."
There's no mystery here, just one life wasted, spent and responsable for all this death and misery...
"I'll damn him with every breath I take for the rest of my life..." "Which of them?" "Both of them. And the hell of it is, I loved them..."
The BLOOD Of FIRE AFFAIR...
"Generous of you. I won't rat on you if you're keeping one..." "He died for them and I want it to remind me of the destructive power of greed. It'll probably be stolen anyway..."


----------

